# Wiper Motor Controller



## billman (May 1, 2006)

This is great! Can you post a pic of the actual circuit?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't think I've got pics of the actual circuit. I'm not sure how useful it would be anyway, but if I can get one, I'll definitely post. If you build the circuit, please let me know of any problems or errors in the circuit diagram. I did the drawing AFTER I made the circuit, so it is possible I missed something in the translation! 
Also, please note that the trigger relay could optionally be fired with a timer circuit, or just about any other mechanism you want.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with old school. I use it all the time, and it's cheap!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good! I designed a circuit a few years back that automates this process, but doesn't reverse the direction of the rotation. Assuming that you're setting the limit switches for a 180° rotation, you don't really need to reverse the polarity - just continue in the same direction. Just curious, what do you use to close and release the switches? I used a striker plate with a single snap switch to halt the rotation. Here's what it looks like:

http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/?action=view&current=Wipermotordemo.mp4


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

We've found that, after many years of repeated use (and abuse) the best solution was to mount a stiff spring in front of the switch. Then, the moving object can hit THAT, instead of the switch directly. This solves two problems: First problem - Using anything else OTHER than a spring tends to develop a "memory" so that it gets stuck in either the open or close position. Second problem - A spring allows for rather generous play in the travel of the moving object so that the switch isn't destroyed if the object travels a bit farther than expected. See this diagram for an idea as to how I mount it.







Notice the mount point of the spring is closest to the switch. A simple sheet metal screw is used to hold it in place. This provides for maximum movement on the end of the spring, without overstressing the switch. Moving the switch up and down allows you to adjust the sensitivity.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Looks good! I designed a circuit a few years back that automates this process, but doesn't reverse the direction of the rotation. Assuming that you're setting the limit switches for a 180° rotation, you don't really need to reverse the polarity - just continue in the same direction. Just curious, what do you use to close and release the switches? I used a striker plate with a single snap switch to halt the rotation. Here's what it looks like:
> 
> http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/?action=view&current=Wipermotordemo.mp4


Another option would be to use a Picaxe micro controller (well what else did you expect me to suggest) 






SteveO did a tutorial on how easy it is to do 






It's easy to adjust the timing of the pauses as well as set exactly where the motor stops.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice, Steve! I knew you would have worked this out with a Picaxe LOL.

Is the motor power switched through the Pic, and can this be used with a wiper motor or is the current too high?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

You're using the Darlington to switch ground. I haven't tried this setup with a wiper motor but I've used a Mosfet IRL520 with a 1N4001 diode and it works fine.


----------

